# ASA vs IBO...



## HemiXT

Whats the difference between the two...?


----------



## bownut65

HemiXT said:


> Whats the difference between the two...?


I feel ASA is more shooter friendly 3 1/2 hrs copmpared to 7 hrs to shoot a 20 target course.Then there is the payouts compare and see that for yourself.


----------



## VeroShooter

ASA presents a more structured shoot. In my opinion it is also an organization that is constantly evolving to meet shooters demands.


----------



## Kstigall

I like IBO scoring better where you get an 11 for center punching the 10. But I understand why some of the best 3der's like the 12's and more precisely the low 12 that the ASA uses. A lot of us are mostly trying to center punch the 10 whether we are shooting ASA or IBO. The IBO scoring rewards us 1 point for a good shot. To get your score up in the ASA you have to learn to let the arrow hit a bit low one game and the next game let it hit a bit high to pick up a 12. It's more difficult. The 11 in IBO is always in the middle of the ten. You need to know if the 12 is in the left or right side of the ten ring in ASA so you need to know more about the targets in ASA. Going for the 14 in the ASA can add a bit of excitement.......some times it's good,some times it's bad excitement.:zip: 

I don't know how much you know about ASA scoring but at the national shoots the first day the low 12's count and the second day the high 12's count. Some folks hate the high 12 but I think it's primarily because they've developed a style that scores better with the low 12. Having 2 different "12" locations makes you shoot targets 2 different ways. Eventually I think you'll see archers split 50/50 as to which they prefer.

As far as how the shoots are run I've only shot ASA national shoots. They are very well run from what I've seen. I enjoy the Pro/Am on Friday and how the groups are set essentially at random. The ASA also seems to work at developing archery and trying different archery games to attract more archers. For example there are now 2 "Known" yardage classes. They're also working on an indoor paper target game. I also like that they have a 280 fps speed rule whereas the IBO doesn't. If you're a short draw archer or can't pull much weight you're at disadvantage in the IBO. The disadvantage can be significant. At best I get in the mid 280's for speed. A lot of guys in the IBO can easily and legally shoot 310 fps or more in the IBO. I'm NOT saying you have to be shooting 300+ fps to compete in the IBO!


 I'm sure that's a lot more BS than you wanted from less than a 3D expert........sorry.


----------



## MudRunner2005

I, too, prefer the IBO scoring method...but don't mind the ASA method.

I shoot both ASA & IBO, and prefer the atmosphere and structuredness of the ASA a little bit more. Plus the ASA has more major vendors there to see all the new stuff, and buy new cool stuff from.

For example, When I was in Paris, TX at the ASA this year, me and a buddy got to be one of the first few people to test-fire T.R.U.Ball's prototype of the Absolute release several months before it was released (if it has released yet...not sure). I thought that was pretty cool.

I've been to more ASA's than I have IBO's. But that's b/c I've found that most of my buddy's on here shoot ASA and we always get together when we go to one and hang out and have a good time.

This is just my opinion of both org's...Not that any of it should be used to make your determination.

I don't think either one is better than the other, I just prefer ASA myself.


----------



## Tip

bownut65 said:


> I feel ASA is more shooter friendly 3 1/2 hrs copmpared to 7 hrs to shoot a 20 target course.Then there is the payouts compare and see that for yourself.


I agree with this 10 fold


----------



## flintcreek6412

County Club vs. Bowling Alley......just kidding

I've only shot a couple of informal ASA shoots and I do enjoy the accidental 12's I pick up. I've never been so lucky to get an accidental 14.

It does seem like ASA is geared to target archery and IBO leans to hunting based upon the HC equipment. Correct me if I'm wrong but I think ASA HC allows v-bars and lenses. I do like the ASA Known 45 class. It also seems like the terrain/footing as ASA is more target oriented vs IBO where I've seen some pretty crazy footing and tough hikes/climbs...but again my ASA is very limited so they may have courses like that also.

I've never shot a major ASA but I like the concept of a shotgun start to keep it flowing....BUT....those shoots take 2 days. You can do an IBO major in one day if you want to keep hotel expenses and vacation burned to a minimum. 

I think both are great organizations and I would be happy to compete in either, but geographically IBO rules in my area so ASA is very limited. Likewise, ASA rules other areas that IBO is limited.


----------



## XForce Girl

*difference*



HemiXT said:


> Whats the difference between the two...?


Main difference is the speed limits in ASA.

Equipment rules are also a little different in each organization depending on the class you shoot.
Stabilizer length- both
Fletchings-IBO
tips-IBO
Sights and pin limitations- Both
And of course the scoring rings as mentioned before.


----------



## Bubba Dean

The difference between ASA Hunter and IBO Hunter is that the IBO's is the entry level class whereas in ASA Hunter is the middle class. When you compare ASA's Bownovice to IBO Hunter it is more apples to apples except for speed limit(ASA) and arrow requirement(IBO). Other than these two classes most of the other classes rules are nearly identical between ASA and IBO.

For me the ASA is much more shooter friendly. The shoots are less physical to shoot(much less walking to shoot ASA). You still have time to do other things when shooting ASA. Overall I believe ASA awards more plaques than IBO does. Entry fees are lower in some classes and the overall payout is much greater in ASA.

We all make our choice on what organization we shoot. Pick one or both, shoot and enjoy yourself.


----------



## rock77

*One sided*

I have never shot an ASA so I can't comment on that but some good things I see about IBO is having a defense range to warm up on and if you struggle with yardage or the shots you can go back to the practice bags or even back to the hotel or camper take a nap and start all over again before you start your compotition course. Because you have all weeken to finnish your 40 targets. 10 at a time.
Also if you are on the course and things are not going well you can bail after 10 targets pick up where you left off the next day. JMO


----------



## MudRunner2005

ASA has practice ranges. And they have Sims Range (which is really fun).

ASA you have to shoot 20 per session.

Lately they've been making my class shoot all friggin' 40 in one day! Yep, you're pretty much wore out after that. Time for a few cold-ones and dinner with your shooting buddies.


----------



## ARCHERYXPERT

Check out each sites and pay outs. I just did this the other day. Its amazing how the ASA pays out so much more. For instance the MBO class Champ at Bedford received $380 dollars or so for first place in a class of 200 plus shooters at $52 dollars each. And they only paid out 10 spots. The Open B shooter at one of the ASA's this yr (cant remeber which) won $409 dollars for first place with a littel over 100 shooters at $40 each and paid out 20 spots. So ASA paid more per spot, paid more spots in smaller classes for LESS entry fee's. Makes sense doenst it.


----------



## HemiXT

thanks everyone....i might go try an IBO if there is one around here....there are some folks in the ASA that just ruined it all for me....they take too much time and other stuff that Im not going to go into....thanks alot.


----------



## RNT

bownut65 said:


> I feel ASA is more shooter friendly 3 1/2 hrs copmpared to 7 hrs to shoot a 20 target course.Then there is the payouts compare and see that for yourself.


we shoot 40 targets following ibo rules for the most part. how does it take 7 hours to shoot 20 targets in asa????? I can shoot 40 targets in an average of 3.5 hours.


----------



## bhtr3d

RNT said:


> we shoot 40 targets following ibo rules for the most part. how does it take 7 hours to shoot 20 targets in asa????? I can shoot 40 targets in an average of 3.5 hours.


he stating to shoot an ibo national shoot is 7 hrs to shoot 20....

Take 7hrs to shoot 40 targets for ASA ...you have 20 break...then shoot the second 20


----------



## bownut65

bhtr3d said:


> he stating to shoot an ibo national shoot is 7 hrs to shoot 20....
> 
> Take 7hrs to shoot 40 targets for ASA ...you have 20 break...then shoot the second 20


Tim you are correct at the IBO Worlds last year it took 7 hrs to shoot 20 targets.


----------



## bhtr3d

bownut65 said:


> Tim you are correct at the IBO Worlds last year it took 7 hrs to shoot 20 targets.


Who are you?


----------



## MudRunner2005

bhtr3d said:


> Who are you?


I'm curious myself...He talked crap about my shooting in another thread, and now he knows your name, too...

Who are you BowNut65?


----------



## bownut65

MudRunner2005 said:


> I'm curious myself...He talked crap about my shooting in another thread, and now he knows your name, too...
> 
> Who are you BowNut65?


you worry too much about simple things in life.


----------



## MudRunner2005

I'm just wondering...You said you'd seen me shoot before, so, just curious.


----------



## xxxDREN

Apples Vs Oranges...........

If you are a speed freak......... Shoot IBO

If you know your yardages well, shoot ASA

I take pride in knowing that my yardage estimation does not require a 
"new bow" that can put me in the "class" that requires only one pin out to
45 yards..

Yes when I hunt,I use a range finder............. not too many years ago,this was not an option,so,therefore I would want a bow that could deliver the "straightest flat line" possible.

Back to the Original????..... Shoot what you like,and have fun while you are doing it:darkbeer:


----------



## Kstigall

bhtr3d said:


> Who are you?





MudRunner2005 said:


> I'm curious myself...He talked crap about my shooting in another thread, and now he knows your name, too...
> 
> Who are you BowNut65?



Don't worry about him. He obviously doesn't want people to know who he is so just ignore him. People that don't identify themselves can easily give people the impression that they are "shady" especially when they aren't speaking on a sensitive subject. I can understand speaking on a sensitive subject anonymously but it's still no excuse to act less than civil..........I'm not saying BowNut65 is being "bad" just a bit rude.

BowNUt65, I bet we've met. Don't get too riled up about my post. It's NOT a personal attack.


----------



## WindyCityKen

Most of what has been stated is true. But one of the biggest differences between the two are location.

The ASA stronghold is in the South.

IBO is mostly in the North / Midwest.

You will find a handful of shoots outside of this general statement, but not many.


----------



## ARCHERYXPERT

I know my travel Partners and myself are gonna shoot ASA next year. I will catch the Erie shoot because its an 1hr drive and maybe the world shoot because its only 3hrs. But there is less comp. in each class ( less shooters) less entry fee's and more pay outs. Less time on the range, more organized and more to do than just to shoot your range and go home.


----------



## ARCHERYXPERT

xxxDREN said:


> Apples Vs Oranges...........
> 
> If you are a speed freak......... Shoot IBO
> 
> If you know your yardages well, shoot ASA
> 
> I take pride in knowing that my yardage estimation does not require a
> "new bow" that can put me in the "class" that requires only one pin out to
> 45 yards..
> 
> Yes when I hunt,I use a range finder............. not too many years ago,this was not an option,so,therefore I would want a bow that could deliver the "straightest flat line" possible.
> 
> Back to the Original????..... Shoot what you like,and have fun while you are doing it:darkbeer:




The real world differnce between a 285 and a 315 fps arrow on a 50 yard target is bout a half inch. So Not a real big deal, ALOT of people think there is but NOT. Check out Lancasters site tape program and put in some calculation you will see 30fps difference is not as big as you think.


----------



## MudRunner2005

I know. I'm not worried about it...Just curious b/c they obviosly remember me and have seen me shoot before b/c he knew that I used to have a torquing problem with my old Bowtech 82nd.

I know that you're not trying to be rude, just curious as to who you are so we can all get along.


----------



## bhtr3d

ARCHERYXPERT said:


> I know my travel Partners and myself are gonna shoot ASA next year. I will catch the Erie shoot because its an 1hr drive and maybe the world shoot because its only 3hrs. But there is less comp. in each class ( less shooters) less entry fee's and more pay outs. Less time on the range, more organized and more to do than just to shoot your range and go home.



Plus the competition is a little stiffer


----------



## bhtr3d

MudRunner2005 said:


> I know. I'm not worried about it...Just curious b/c they obviosly remember me and have seen me shoot before b/c he knew that I used to have a torquing problem with my old Bowtech 82nd.
> 
> I know that you're not trying to be rude, just curious as to who you are so we can all get along.


I wouldnt worry about it......now your shooting thats something else though


----------



## bownut65

bhtr3d said:


> I wouldnt worry about it......now your shooting thats something else though


good suggestion cause I was just given him a hard time.


----------



## bownut65

Muddrunner I apologize. I was just picking with you seeing you dont know who it isl


----------



## Bigjim67

The real world difference between a 285 and a 315 fps arrow on a 50 yard target is bout a half inch. So Not a real big deal, ALOT of people think there is but NOT. Check out Lancasters site tape program and put in some calculation you will see 30fps difference is not as big as you think.


Speed from 285 to 315 fps is not that much? My buddy and I did a test in ourselves no sight tape needed (I've been told this before that there isn't that much differences in speed also). Why does ASA have a speed limit than?

Shooting 45 yards with a 40 yard pin dropped an average of 8 1/2 inches @ 282 fps, at 310 fps it only dropped 4 1/2 inches. That is 4 inches, and an 8 compared to a 5 for a score.

Why are so many people shooting one pin out 35 yards? I know one guy shooting one pin out 40 yards and he is shooting up at every shoot he shot at.

Do the test your self.

Jim


----------



## ARCHERYXPERT

Bigjim67 said:


> The real world difference between a 285 and a 315 fps arrow on a 50 yard target is bout a half inch. So Not a real big deal, ALOT of people think there is but NOT. Check out Lancasters site tape program and put in some calculation you will see 30fps difference is not as big as you think.
> 
> 
> Speed from 285 to 315 fps is not that much? My buddy and I did a test in ourselves no sight tape needed (I've been told this before that there isn't that much differences in speed also). Why does ASA have a speed limit than?
> 
> Shooting 45 yards with a 40 yard pin dropped an average of 8 1/2 inches @ 282 fps, at 310 fps it only dropped 4 1/2 inches. That is 4 inches, and an 8 compared to a 5 for a score.
> 
> Why are so many people shooting one pin out 35 yards? I know one guy shooting one pin out 40 yards and he is shooting up at every shoot he shot at.
> 
> Do the test your self.
> 
> Jim


Well then the computer is wrong and your back yard work is right. Thanks, lol


----------



## ARCHERYXPERT

I can shoot one pin out to 40 yards as well at 285. I shoot it in for dead nuts at 30 hold low for less hi for more. Its Magic. If you think ANYONE at any speed can shoot one pin at 35yds and hit a 12 ring without holding hi or low then your foolish.


----------



## Bigjim67

*Speed*

lol, you don't know as much as you think you do!


----------



## field14

ARCHERYXPERT said:


> I can shoot one pin out to 40 yards as well at 285. I shoot it in for dead nuts at 30 hold low _for less hi for more_. Its Magic. If you think ANYONE at any speed can shoot one pin at 35yds and hit a 12 ring without holding hi or low then your foolish.


Lots of assumptions...such as:

1. You KNOW the yardage perfectly. Are You BETTER than a laser rangefinder or not? Then you know your equipment well enough to know HOW lo or HOW hi to put that "dead nuts" pin onto and HOLD IT THERE.
2. You KNOW EXACTLY where the EXACT center of the 10-ring, 12-ring, or 14-ring are, even tho you can't see them clearly at that distance.
3. You can HOLD SOLIDLY on the EXACT place you KNOW that the center is.
4. You execute a PERFECT shot, aimed PERFECTLY where the center of the center is, and that includes the follow thru.
5. Nothing gets in the way.
6. the Umbies are in full bloom and/or the wind isn't blowing at all.
7. Your footing is perfect, and there aren't any ups or downs and your toes are level and your back and front feet are at the same level.

If you can do all this..then maybe, just MAYBE things will work out...but this goes for ANY Speed...be it 222 fps or 322 fps!

field14:zip:


----------



## ARCHERYXPERT

So you guys really believe that you can go buy say a Monster or Xforce and get it pumping at o lets say 350fps. Then You can site in with only one pin out to forty yards?? Really? 40 yards and hit a golf ball size ring from 20 to 40 yards without holding Hi or Low?? Really are you that foolish to believe that?? I would believe that Hitting a ten ring on a deer size target with one pin from 30 and in if you site it in at 25yards for dead nuts. But thats a 10 ring the size of a soft ball. Not 40yards and not a 12 ring size golf ball. These guys stating they shoot 3-d with 1 pin out to 40 yards because there bow is sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo fast and speed makes judging easy are Foolish.


----------



## clay1945

i have shoot both the ibo and asa, but ithink alot of it has to with the foot hold that u shoot on look at asa it's most flat land that u shoot on to hills and valley of ibo.


----------



## bulldogg1119

i heard that asa no longer has a speed restriction. is this true? this is just as of this year.


----------



## Fdale's Finest

*How?*



bownut65 said:


> I feel ASA is more shooter friendly 3 1/2 hrs copmpared to 7 hrs to shoot a 20 target course.Then there is the payouts compare and see that for yourself.



How is this possible? I have never shot either on a national level. I have shot two IBO qualifiers this year and they were definetly longer than where I shoot locally but I keep hearing this on the various forums but don't understand how that is possible unless you have double or more the number of shooters at an IBO shoot.

Please explain? :embara:


----------



## bhtr3d

Fdale's Finest said:


> How is this possible? I have never shot either on a national level. I have shot two IBO qualifiers this year and they were definetly longer than where I shoot locally but I keep hearing this on the various forums but don't understand how that is possible unless you have double or more the number of shooters at an IBO shoot.
> 
> Please explain? :embara:



Quite simple.... we have a better payout scale basicly think of it like this:

We pay 80% payback so of 40 dollars entry 32 of it goes into the payout and we pay 25% of the field give or take...just to give some numbers


----------



## Sniper1

ASA vs IBO?

Here in Pa, about all we got is IBO. Our Club held it's first IBO Qualifier just yesterday. 

ASA seems to be focused in the South and IBO in the North. A few area Clubs tried to switch vitals and rules to ASA, but had drops in turnouts. The speed restrictions preclude a lot of our area shooters from participating. 
Even with just switching to ASA scoring a lot of guys went elsewhere.


----------



## bhtr3d

Sniper1 said:


> ASA vs IBO?
> 
> Here in Pa, about all we got is IBO. Our Club held it's first IBO Qualifier just yesterday.
> 
> ASA seems to be focused in the South and IBO in the North. A few area Clubs tried to switch vitals and rules to ASA, but had drops in turnouts. The speed restrictions preclude a lot of our area shooters from participating.
> Even with just switching to ASA scoring a lot of guys went elsewhere.



Speed thing is way over rated.... Just look at who really doing the winning and shooting.....it isnt the guy that feels he needs to shoot 350fps...i promise you that......

IF you cant hit it at 280....doesnt mean you can at 350...


----------



## Sniper1

bhtr3d said:


> Speed thing is way over rated.... Just look at who really doing the winning and shooting.....it isnt the guy that feels he needs to shoot 350fps...i promise you that......
> 
> IF you cant hit it at 280....doesnt mean you can at 350...


It's just that many guys who only have one, or even two bows don't want to limit the capability with overweight arrows or buy one with a greatly reduced draw weight than what hey would prefer with the high letoff cams these days. 

See, most of our shooters don't have sponsors. They actually buy their own equipment.


----------



## ARCHERYXPERT

I do wish the ASA would throw a couple more shoots North. The IBO has the Southern Triple now that spreads them out a bit. But The ASA tends to stay South which is a shame. ALOT of Pa, Oh, Wv, and Ny boys much rather shoot ASA for the better pay out schedule than IBO. But Once you pay to fly and rent a car your increased winnings are shot to Hell.


----------



## doukima270

I will not shoot a IBO I not going to a shoot where I cant use my $2000 10 power Leica's. I know some shooter take off the plate on there bi-noc 10/12 power and say there 8 power. Ever shoot you go to someone cheeting. ASA I dont know anything about these shoots. Just saying.


----------



## bhtr3d

ARCHERYXPERT said:


> I do wish the ASA would throw a couple more shoots North. The IBO has the Southern Triple now that spreads them out a bit. But The ASA tends to stay South which is a shame. ALOT of Pa, Oh, Wv, and Ny boys much rather shoot ASA for the better pay out schedule than IBO. But Once you pay to fly and rent a car your increased winnings are shot to Hell.


We have been up north a few times..... And you get the excuses oohh well there is a big shoot the next weekend and we cant do it......But, those that shoot the big shoots , a lot of them from the south do travel more so.


----------



## reylamb

bhtr3d said:


> We have been up north a few times..... And you get the excuses oohh well there is a big shoot the next weekend and we cant do it......But, those that shoot the big shoots , a lot of them from the south do travel more so.


Kinda like the IBO coming South, their attendance is very small compared to the Triple Crown sights.


----------



## swansrob

bulldogg1119 said:


> i heard that asa no longer has a speed restriction. is this true? this is just as of this year.


Not true. Still a limit of 280 fps + 3% For Chrono variation.


----------



## thndrr

bhtr3d said:


> We have been up north a few times..... And you get the excuses oohh well there is a big shoot the next weekend and we cant do it......But, those that shoot the big shoots , a lot of them from the south do travel more so.



bhtr3d..... this Mike from c and d 1 ?


----------



## carlosii

IBO "+"
Shoot 40 targets over three (really 2 and a half) days its your choice.
Higher speed limit

ASA "+"
Higher pay outs
More chances to score some bucks-Your class, SIMS, Team shoot


----------



## hankw_2009

wish we had ASA here in new york state would love to be able to shoot it.


----------



## bhtr3d

thndrr said:


> bhtr3d..... this Mike from c and d 1 ?


No...... Mike is Veroshooter


----------

